
Make Facebook liable for content, says report on UK election intimidation - lingz
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/dec/13/make-facebook-liable-for-content-says-report-on-uk-election-intimidation
======
oldmancoyote
This is a much better approach than telling FB how to stop abuse. Instead it's
telling FB what to stop and letting FB (which knows its medium far better than
anyone else) develop a mechanism to do so. Politicians and government bureaus
would flounder around attempting to interfere in how FB works.

